# Serval cats



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there , just wondering if anyone on here keeps such an animal? I have a love for African Servals and im very aware that you need a DWA to keep one. I am however trying my best to look into every aspect of housing servals so if anyone has any information for me ,it will be appreciated.

Regards Shelley


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

This is something I'm very interested in finding more about too so if you get any good responses via pm I'd really appreciate it if you could forward it on to me either via pm or email ([email protected])

Cheers


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

With a general I know nothing... I have found this place. Admittedly it is an Americain Site so they have very different laws regarding DWA but you should be able to find some information.


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> This is something I'm very interested in finding more about too so if you get any good responses via pm I'd really appreciate it if you could forward it on to me either via pm or email ([email protected])
> 
> Cheers


Will do and my email is [email protected] if you find anything 

:2thumb:


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

George_Milllett said:


> With a general I know nothing... I have found this place. Admittedly it is an Americain Site so they have very different laws regarding DWA but you should be able to find some information.


JEEEZ, did you have a look at the forum on there? got some info but im still unsure that there is even a british breeder, the American breeders do an inclusive price for their cats but very expensive. I will have to look into the permits here .

Thanks


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

lennon said:


> JEEEZ, did you have a look at the forum on there? got some info but im still unsure that there is even a british breeder, the American breeders do an inclusive price for their cats but very expensive. I will have to look into the permits here .
> 
> Thanks


There are a couple of british breeders yes but the prices are through the roof! I know of some European breeders who's prices are much more reasonable but then you have to work out quarantine. I'm unsure what to do yet, but have a pet shop license so if any should pop up I'm ready to go now pretty much and in the mean time have just got some Pygmy Marmosets which are keeping me busy!

If I find out any more I'll be sure to email you certainly 

Laurie

Ps, it's worth mentioning that 99% of the adverts you see for Servals are scammers but they are usually pretty easy to spot.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

There was this thread on the exotic mammal section a while back. Someone who posted on here keeps and breeds Ocelots so may now about Serval breeders or even breed them too.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/365949-serval-cats.html

Hope that helps


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

AmyW said:


> There was this thread on the exotic mammal section a while back. Someone who posted on here keeps and breeds Ocelots so may now about Serval breeders or even breed them too.
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/365949-serval-cats.html
> ...


ocelots?? servals as a species are far far more suitable than ocelots from my experience


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

lennon said:


> JEEEZ, did you have a look at the forum on there? got some info but im still unsure that there is even a british breeder, the American breeders do an inclusive price for their cats but very expensive. I will have to look into the permits here .
> 
> Thanks


 
I do occaisionally. Every time I take a look I go I want one so try and stay off it. Must say I prefere the look of the bobcats/lynx to the servals though.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, I know somebody who told me a few years ago he “was getting some” granted he keeps DWA, however he’s a dreamer, always has been and always will be – he along with everybody else knows it!! They are about, the breeders and keepers don’t mix on forums such as RFUK though.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

carpy said:


> ocelots?? servals as a species are far far more suitable than ocelots from my experience


 
I wasn't recommending Ocelots. I have no experience with large cats. I was just forwarding on the thread as thought that may be able to help with the hunt for a Serval.

Sorry thought I was being helpful :blush:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Servals*

I think my first port of call would be Richard at Shropshire Exotics,i think he keeps Asian Leopard Cats
Worth a try in my book


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

It doesn't help you much, but a friend of mine breeds them. As far as big cats go, they are easy enough to keep. They just tend to have variable temperaments, from tame like a house cat to just insanely defensive.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

check out strawbell cats. i got my savannah cat from here because its a real pain getting licence and it depends where u are to how much the licence will cost. the owner keeps all cats in a large enclosure which contains several climbing posts and an inside area. she has a servil which she imported from america. if you want any information on these animals go to strawbellcats.com and email donna.:2thumb:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> check out strawbell cats. i got my savannah cat from here because its a real pain getting licence and it depends where u are to how much the licence will cost. the owner keeps all cats in a large enclosure which contains several climbing posts and an inside area. she has a servil which she imported from america. if you want any information on these animals go to *strawbellcats.com* and email donna.:2thumb:


Shouldn't that be 
strawbellcats.co.uk


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

pm glidergirl on here, her and her partner mite will be able to give you some good advice, just dont upset her tho as a serval is nothing compared to her hehe!:devil:


----------



## Dr Who? (Feb 20, 2010)

daz30347 said:


> I think my first port of call would be Richard at Shropshire Exotics,i think he keeps Asian Leopard Cats
> Worth a try in my book


dunno bout that lol...., i calld in a few month ago and he were telling me about all these animals they keep from scarey cats to limas tigers all sorts lol you name it he gets them . seemd to me he talked a good story. then there waz people playing with venemus snake is the back room where you couldnt swing a cat and customeres in and out. i thought it woz a pisser, tho he had cool snakes:no1:

jez


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I would agree with daz and paul Richard at shropshire exotics is worth a shout take no notice of dr who, he obviously doesnt know him


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr Who? said:


> dunno bout that lol...., i calld in a few month ago and he were telling me about all these animals they keep from scarey cats to limas tigers all sorts lol you name it he gets them . seemd to me he talked a good story. then there waz people playing with venemus snake is the back room where you couldnt swing a cat and customeres in and out. i thought it woz a pisser, tho he had cool snakes:no1:
> 
> jez


Actually Jez, Rich does keep cats and lemurs and other things that you've probably never even heard of! The cats are hardly big and scary though, just goes to show how much you know really ... very little obviously!! Would you like us to show you the emails we get offering us 'big scary cats'? 

As for customers walking in and out when TRAINED people are dealing with venomous snakes is just bullsh*t, we NEVER allow customers in the same room, and only TRUSTED and competent staff members and some competent friends help sort them out so I suggest you get your story straight before you start talking crap about stuff you clearly have no idea about!!! But I see you're banned already, if you have any further issues please feel free to pop in to the shop to discuss them.  :bash:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

paulrimmer69 said:


> pm glidergirl on here, her and her partner mite will be able to give you some good advice, just dont upset her tho as a serval is nothing compared to her hehe!:devil:


Cheers Paul, I've been nice to you twice this weekend too!! :whip:


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Dr Who? said:


> dunno bout that lol...., i calld in a few month ago and he were telling me about all these animals they keep from scarey cats to limas tigers all sorts lol you name it he gets them . seemd to me he talked a good story. then there waz people playing with venemus snake is the back room where you couldnt swing a cat and customeres in and out. i thought it woz a pisser, tho he had cool snakes:no1:
> 
> jez


Seems like another w----r has just been born !!.

Oh,toooo late banned,was it because of spelling,whats a LIMAS,or a VENEMUS, or even a CUSTOMERES ?

Roy.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Or maybe for libelous 'accusations' and lies? :bash:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dr Who? said:


> dunno bout that lol...., i calld in a few month ago and he were telling me about all these animals they keep from scarey cats to limas tigers all sorts lol you name it he gets them . seemd to me he talked a good story. then there waz people playing with venemus snake is the back room where you couldnt swing a cat and customeres in and out. i thought it woz a pisser, tho he had cool snakes:no1:
> 
> jez


If you ad bothered to take the time to listen to Rich you would realize this guy is extremely knowledgable in his field,but obviously the green eyed monster came into play
Rich and Marie are possibly the most welcoming people you could hope to meet and a credit to the hobby and not like a lot of shops that will do anything for a sale:2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, thanks for that :flrt:


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG i hope people are not having a go at each other. 

Id like to say thankyou to all the people who have gave me some advice and to the others that have passed me onto possible breeders and so on. I have joined the Exotic cats forum which is fantastic and ive contacted my local authorities to research the DWAL which is from DEFRA, very interesting facts i do have to say. Looks like i will be waiting on a larger property before owning such a fantastic animal so i will bide my time. I have however been offered an ALC but she hasnt got back to me yet so i have just got another little bengal to accompany my male .

To people who genuinly want some info i have someone on the Exotics forum who is very knowlagable, i can get you in contact with them .

Regard Shelley


----------

